# Acer EM61SM/EM61PM Motherboard Help



## Kamikazi1231 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out what processors are compatible with the EM61SM/EM61PM in my Acer computer. I recently tried updating to a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.1GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272 and when I started it up various programs would fail to launch and on restart I would get the blue screen of death. I updated the BIOS and it did not fix the problem.

Because I ordered it online and it wasn't working I returned it for refund as soon as possible. Since then I have upgraded my systems stock 300w power supply to a 500w. I'm hoping this will fix the problem but I don't want to order another one until I can be sure. I'm trying to figure out what processor to get that will work or if I am going to have to buy a new motherboard too.

Thank you for any help

System Specs:
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit Service Pack 1

Processor: 2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Motherboard: Board: Acer EM61SM/EM61PM
Bus Clock: 201 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD R01-B4 04/27/2007

Graphics Card: Radeon X1650 Series

Memory: 5GB total installed memory


----------

